# Urdu, Persian & Hindi: Approach



## Sheikh_14

Dear Foreros',

In the trio of languages above, how would you refer to an approach i.e. The manner in which you address or take on a task at hand? I am not aware of a generic word that happens to be in circulation for this very purpose. In due time I could pass on a suggestion but if official terms already exist, than perhaps that wouldn't be necessary.

Best Regards,
Sheikh


----------



## marrish

rastah; suljhaa'o - my suggestion.


----------



## Jashn

What if you used 'paintaraa'?

e.g. is kaam ko khatam karne ke liye na jaane kis paintare ka istemaal karnaa chaahiye


----------



## molana

روش،شیوه؛
 نگرش، تلقی، برخورد، رویکرد
Literary approaches: رویکردهای ادبی


----------



## PersoLatin

molana said:


> روش،شیوه؛
> نگرش، تلقی، برخورد، رویکرد


Hello molana, are you saying the term for 'approach' is: روش/شیوه نگرش/برخورد, or any of the above words, individually? I think you mean the former.


----------



## molana

Hello PersoLatin,


PersoLatin said:


> روش/شیوه نگرش/برخورد


Sorry, but I did not get what you meant.
All these words are the second definition of my dictionary. After شیوه, there is a semi-colon. I rewrite them in this way as it is in the dictionary.
روش،شیوه*؛* نگرش، تلقی، برخورد، رویکرد


----------



## PersoLatin

molana said:


> Sorry, but I did not get what you meant.
> All these words are the second definition of my dictionary. After شیوه, there is a semi-colon. I rewrite them in this way as it is in the dictionary.
> روش،شیوه*؛* نگرش، تلقی، برخورد، رویکرد


Sorry I was using '/' to mean 'or', so روش/شیوه نگرش/برخورد expands to: روش برخورد, شیوه برخورد, روش نگرش, شیوه نگرش and mean 'approach'.

نگرش، تلقی mean 'attitude', and also 'vision' for نگرش. On its own برخورد has negative connotations, it means 'encounter'. For me, رویکرد, as a single compound word and despite being newly coined (I think), is the best fit.


----------



## molana

PersoLatin said:


> Sorry I was using '/' to mean 'or', so روش/شیوه نگرش/برخورد expands to: روش برخورد, شیوه برخورد, روش نگرش, شیوه نگرش and mean 'approach'.



Not at all.
I get it now. You are right. 
 روشِ برخورد, شیوۀ برخورد, روشِ نگرش, شیوۀ نگرش are the exact meaning of _approach, _and using the words نگرش، روش، برخورد، شیوه  individually can be ambiguous.

There is also the word رهیافت which is the synonym of رویکرد.
جست‌وجوی رهیافت


----------



## Sheikh_14

Thank you all, using the examples you have given how would you express the following:
A) Your approach is all wrong.
B) We have to change our approach.
C) That's an excellent approach?

Urdu-phones personally I have only ever heard "approach" be used in these contexts therefore would like to familiarise myself with the terms you have suggested or will suggest.

Persophones I would really appreciate if you could break down the terms that have been coined, are they calques and how do they suit the occasion? 

Janaab Jashn you proffered the term Paintaraa/paintraa which I would compare to the English term posturing/posture. Thence it makes sense to me why you would say that. Painthara is indeed the way you would address an issue since its a term that derives from wrestling and pertains to how a move is executed. In essence it pertains to how you manoeuvre rather than the manoeuvre itself and from what I understand paintraa/paintaraa badalnaa relates to changing your posture/approach/tack. I would still appreciate if you could have a crack at using it in the example sentences above.

I've always wondered whether paintaraa could also be used in lieu of a pose in photography since it involves adopting a posture or a means to an end. It would be an apt alternative to pose maarnaa in my humble opinion.


----------



## Babbagha2

No one mentioned طریقِ کار 
Seems to fit the bill though


----------



## PersoLatin

Babbagha2 said:


> No one mentioned طریقِ کار
> Seems to fit the bill though


In Persian this means the method(s) of doing a task, rather than the approach to doing it.

طریق/روش برخورد is approach.


----------



## Qureshpor

Babbagha2 said:


> No one mentioned طریقِ کار
> Seems to fit the bill though


I would say, tariiq-i-kaar best fits the bill for Urdu.


----------



## PersoLatin

Thank you Qureshpor sir. Can it also be used in this question: “what will be your approach?”, if the problem to address is to be a peacemaker?


----------



## Qureshpor

PersoLatin said:


> Thank you Qureshpor sir. Can it also be used in this question: “what will be your approach?”, if the problem to address is to be a peacemaker?


I don't see why not. We also use طریقۂ کار


----------



## PersoLatin

Qureshpor said:


> I don't see why not. We also use طریقۂ کار


If it can be used in both a physical & figurative sense then the question posed in the OP for Urdu is answered.


----------

